# which Saratoga lure works best?



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

I've not done a great deal of Fresh Water Fishing but lately have been getting The Bug.
Next month I hope to spend a week or more camping at a dam that is known to hold some fairly good Saratoga.
Personally I've never even see one of these fish, let along caught one, 
so I'm pretty keen to add one or two to my photo album.
The bit of research I've done to date, tell me that, on a good day they'll probably take any surface lure including home made presentations, however my question is ... What about on "The Bad Days", what hardbodies can they "Not Pass Up" if gently tossed in they're general direction?
Here are my options at present .... 
do I make up a few of these home-made thingies (thanks lantana)
do I go to Big W and buy a couple more $4.00 wobblers/poppers/jitter bugs ( what ever)
or go the Full Nine Yards and pay 40 + dollars for these wiz bang Megabass Anthrax upside down thingies








or are there better lure options available?
and ... is the right time of the year to be targeting Toga or do they prefer the cooler months?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Eric (lantana) recons you can't go wrong with the $4 cheapie. he has caught lots of toga off them and rates them very highly.

I have had success with shallow divers (up to 1ft) down here in Hinze but my success rate is no where near Eric's. $10 Atomic Hardz.

Bugger the expensive lures I say and go with the cheapies and homemade ones. Just make sure your hooks are sharp.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

For me u just cant go pas a good Buzzbait I have landed at least 15 of them on buzzbaits now. Always have a second lure ready to go because they will often hit your first presentation but not hook. the next thing in there face is going to get smashed. I like a spinnerbait for this application because u can fish it at any depth. The 2 main things I would be looking at are use a lure with a single large hook IE buzzbait Spinnerbait ur hookup and hold on rate is just so much better than trebbled lures with Toga. The other 2 lures I have had success with r the Mazzi pop and Jitterbugs. they can be a frustrating fish Hot one minute cold the nexr. Now is a good time of year for them. get out there and get into good luck doug

PS I dropped 2 just the other day on a mazzi pop with trebbles in the Mary so there on the bite

Lee


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Little white fina 1/8 to 1/4 willow blade spinnerbait amongst the weeds ...otherwise mista $4 I think!


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

When working up North we use the smaller rooster poppers to snag Saratoga. Great visual fishing and the Toga cant seem to resist them. Sure do chew on them though  By small I think they are 95mm or so.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks guys .... I was tempted to try the highly priced Megabass (other forums I lurk on, gave them a good rap) however I then realised, at $40.00 that's more then I paid for the reel that will be retrieving the darn thing ;-) 
So yeah, thanks again guys 8) and the other suggestions will all be having a go.



pcsolutionman said:


> use a lure with a single large hook
> PS I dropped 2 just the other day on a mazzi pop with trebbles in the Mary so there on the bite


 what about replacing the rear treble, or use "one only single hook" on a jitter bug


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

DougOut said:


> thanks guys .... I was tempted to try the highly priced Megabass (other forums I lurk on, gave them a good rap) however I then realised, at $40.00 that's more then I paid for the reel that will be retrieving the darn thing ;-)
> So yeah, thanks again guys 8) and the other suggestions will all be having a go.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep worth a crack


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I stopped buying expensive lures when the Berkley lures for $2.90 at Big W were outfishing everything else in my collection most days. I have caught many bass and saratoga on the green/silver poppers and lately the purple one I have been using. It doesn't hurt as much to lose one of them and the hooks are pretty good quality as well. 
Good luck with freshwater fishing.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I had only seen the $4 lure from Big W in that blue colour before, until the other day. I picked up one in green/gold and another in black with small grey stripes on the side. Still haven't used the blue one that I bought a couple of years ago yet :lol: but I still had to have it in the other colours :twisted:


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Go the Paint brush Lure, I want to buy that one from Lantana, wonder if its for sale :lol:


----------

